# New acquisition from lucky girl orchids



## troy (Dec 1, 2016)

henrietta fujiwara x dayanam. I would like to say thank you to this vendor!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice, via eBay or from her website?


----------



## ksriramkumar (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks nice. potted bit low or is just me?


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2016)

Potted low, but I unearthed 3 active roots, so I'm gonna leave it till after blooming, got it on ebay


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## mhtay1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Lucky. I was bidding on this too. Lol dont forget to post the flower when it blooms. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2016)

I will!!!


----------



## blondie (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice I'm very glad I ding have eBay or I'd be bank rumped


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2016)

bank rumped!? :evil:
I did not see that or I would have bid too! Keep us posted.


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2016)

I was really happy I didn't get victimized on it, I just figured nobody liked it, I like it!!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 2, 2016)

I got my 87 point prime child from her. I'm a believer.


----------

